# Bobber fishing



## rocknfish9001 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey, im new to this site, it looks good so far. Anyways, i live in southwest michigan and regularly fish the st. joe river, which is where i caught my pb, 10lbs 4oz., and since i was 16 at the time, it qualified to be a jr. world record, but this wasnt brought to my attention untill recently. So, getting back on subject, i was thinking of trying some bobber fishing my next trip out. I do most of my walleye fishing in relativley still water under the dam, but also will venture into current every now and then. Are there any secrets you guys are willing to share when it comes to bobber fishing? I normally use soft plastics and rapala type lures. Hardly ever live bait. Actually, i usually catch much larger fish with artificails than the guys i know using live bait.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I've never tried a bobber with artificial bait. I can't believe it would work very well.


----------



## hhguide (Oct 21, 2007)

I think that you would have to keep it moving or have the waves move it! if you twitch it alittle it could make it look more real. I think the more real the better off you will be! so I would either give it a tug or make sure the wind is blowing!


----------

